# Where to buy salt spreader bearings?



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well we are tearing down and replacing the bearings on one of our salters today and when I got on to order some new ones from Mcmaster Carr realized they were quite a bit more than we paid last year. To the tune of like $40 each. 

I am sure the last bearings I bought were like $12 or $15 each, but I can't remember where they came from.

Where do you guys buys yours from?

Bossman


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

northern tool i buy them from them in bulk


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

Just did a Buyer's and got everything from Angelos in Detroit. $280 got me everything except drag chain, and gearbox. Replaced coupling, front,rear and spinner shaft too.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

All bearings are not created equal.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

JD Dave;1117948 said:


> All bearings are not created equal.


You're right about that. With that being said, do you guys buy quality or price?

I just figured they had to be replaced every 2 years (due to working conditions) reguardless, but are you guys getting more years on the quality ones?

Bossman


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

what spreader?


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

in the cleveland area go to bearing distributors , or on brookpark rd in parma a place called power drive by brookpark and rte 176, has good prices and very knowledgable


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

This is where I go, always had good luck. I've also bought grease seals from these guys. If I can't ID it, then I take it in and they can match it up. Located on Arlington Road in Akron:

http://www.akronbearing.com/

Not sure where your located, or what type of spreaders, but Sohar's/RCPW is pretty good for a lot of plow, mower and small spreader parts. Been dealing w/ them for almost 25 years...just watch some of the chinese aftermarket parts, especially electronic...I only buy authentic when it comes to solenoid's and such:

http://www.rcpw.com/


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

LON;1118360 said:


> what spreader?


We are converting the Hi Way over to electric, so I figured I should change the bearing while we are at it.

Bossman


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

sbg4024;1118374 said:


> in the cleveland area go to bearing distributors , or on brookpark rd in parma a place called power drive by brookpark and rte 176, has good prices and very knowledgable


Thanks, I will look them up for the future reference.

Bossman


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

coldcoffee;1118504 said:


> This is where I go, always had good luck. I've also bought grease seals from these guys. If I can't ID it, then I take it in and they can match it up. Located on Arlington Road in Akron:
> 
> http://www.akronbearing.com/
> 
> ...


Yea Akron Bearing is great! If they don't have what you need they can get it for sure, only problem is last time we bought from them I spent close to $60 each. BUT if you need somthing in a pinch (like I did) they have everything.

Thanks Bossman


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I got mine from Angelo's I had it the next day! Price was good and shipping was also..


----------



## equip guy (Nov 25, 2010)

Try Grainger, they're nation wide, and will have your part the next day if not in stock.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Central Parts Warehouse ( they are a site sponsor)

I don't remeber what I paid a piece for bearings, but I know it was not $40


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

PPW--Professional Parts Warehouse usually has the best prices on parts for all name brand plows/spreaders.


----------



## equip guy (Nov 25, 2010)

Also try J Thomas, they are a sponser here too


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

McMaster = $$$$$$$


----------

